
You Won't Live to See the Final Star Wars Movie - xoher
http://www.wired.com/2015/11/building-the-star-wars-universe/?mbid=social_fb
======
zeveb
Good article, I enjoy the style…but let's be honest, the odds are that this
next movie will be awful (I'm going to see it anyway, of course), and pieces
like this will look hopelessly naïve.

------
duanesmithla79
After watching the latest Star Wars movie, I will probably go back and watch
the first one, Episode IV.

